# My New Bettas arriving soon....VERY UNIQUE!!!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought I would share a pic of my new Betta that I am going to be breeding here. I never thought I would want to do this again, but when I found this one I was flabbergasted to say the least....and it takes a lot to do that to me! I have purchased the pair to see if I can duplicate this coloration!
This finnage is classified as a DDR. Double, Double Ray very hard to find.

Hope you like him as much as I DO! 

EXTREMELY RARE


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

oh boy! he's a beauty! good luck breeding on breeding em!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

He looks like a champion, very nice.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

That is too cool!


----------



## sunshine (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW!! that is neat


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks I owned a HM in this color. I named him Tigger, he was one of my most favourite boys (pictured below) Cried when he passed away, he was a great daddy too, sired 100 babies, some like him, some of different coloration.

When I found this CT I just jumped up and down, another Tigger!

Now I have never had any luck breeding Crowntails (CT) only once I crossed a Red apache BTF with one of my HM females, and had some Combtail offspring which was very nice, but that was it.

Last time I tried the CT pair, the female after mating grabbed my male on the face and bit him so bad he died! She never dropped the eggs either, so I sold her! Nicknamed her TWISTEDSISTER...guess you know why 

Never tried them again, so this will be an experience for me! Will need all the luck I can get!


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

what a beauty!! I want one


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I can get you one just like Tigger the HM right now! I was going to buy him myself, but went with the CT instead....if you want one let me know asap as the shipment leaves Monday for the US.

Price is $50 for this beauty!


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

It's the CT that I like more. If I get one I think I will go for a CT .. I love the black and red CT's!


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm usually not a fan of bettas (blasphemy, I know), but that first one is GORGEOUS!

I'd consider starting up a Fluval Spec tank just for that fish. I'd probably won't, though, since I have too many already.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Like shrimps...Bettas are addictive! They also have personalities! Yes I know many people say, what a fish has a personality, but its true! 

My fish would all respond to their names....I would go into the room and the fish would be sleeping at the bottom of its tank and it couldn't see me, but I could see it, and I would call it by name and up it would come to the top wanting me to feed it.

My first Betta " Simon" a turquoise Veiltail, would stay beside me when I sat at the kitchen table sewing. I would look over at him and he was quietly watching me sew, and when I went to the other side of the kitchen he would follow me to the other side of his big tank, then back again to the kitchen window side. He would even sleep right by me on the moss. I had him for 5 years, a very long time for a Betta to live.

My husband used to think I was crazy when I told him they knew their names, so I proved it one day. He tried calling the fish and NO response! NADA...then I called him and up he came to the top waiting....they become bonded to the person they see all the time or feed them all the time, and respond to them. 

Whenever I would look at my Betta and talk to him, he would do a dance just for me  They are such lovely fish....every home should have one!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

MG is one of my favorite colours! I used to breed when the plain ole CT was new and exciting. LOL

Bforu, how do you combat fin curling? Do you have an RO system?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope NO RO water in this house LOL.

I use straight up tap water with a little Amquel + conditioner in it and add a pinch of aquarium salt. I change my Bettas water every 3 days, so they always have nice water to swim around in. The aquarium salt helps with fin rot, curling fins and tears of any kind, which as you know you will get after breeding!

I dose the females with aquarium salted water too right after they come out of the breeding tank, which is immediately following the release of the eggs and the male chasing her away. She needs to rest and have a day spa, so the salt bath and a nice feed of bloodworms or spirulina flakes will keep her on the road to recovery.

I leave the male in the tank for as long as possible to ensure he keeps the baby fry clean...its neat to watch a male betta scoop up a couple of babies and swish them around in his mouth then let them out again....some don't like it and try to get away, but a good Daddy will make sure they are clean!

I teach my males to come to the end of the tank while babysitting to get some food as this also stops the male from eating the babies, as most won't eat until after the eggs hatch! Teaching him by tapping on the top rim of the tank will get his attention, and he will come to see what the noise is, then give him a small treat and he will come back each and every time!

Once the babies are about 1 week to 2 weeks old he will lose interest in cleaning them and you can then lure him to the end of the tank with his food and quickly scoop him out because most of the babies will be at the other end having a snack of microworms!

I also don't hatch out brine shrimp eggs anymore either, I use the Golden Pearl brine shrimp powder...feed that mixed with tank water for about 2 weeks, alternating with microworms which I grow myself. I then transfer to Golden Pearls 100-200 microns which is a fine decapsulated brine shrimp pellet, then at about 2 months I feed straight decapsulated brine shrimp pellets and Golden Pearls 200-300 microns. They are also big enough now to eat some bloodworms too.

They will be needing to be individually rehoused at 2.5-3months old as the males will start to fight, so lots and lots of 500 ml canning jars on hand!
This is when it really starts to get time consuming, because you have to change the water every day to ensure fast growth and coloration and development of finnage now. 

Im only doing it with one Betta...as you can imagine the amount of work involved in raising them, along with my shrimpies!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

That is one amazing looking betta! Mustard Gas is my fave, but that finage is simply stunning. Hope you get them spawning, I'd buy a couple


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Mustard Gas CT ! i used to have a MG veiltail when i was very little so it's reminiscent . I will buy some fry off of you if you manage to breed this line for sure!


----------

